# WLAN schnell, LAN langsam!!



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab schon seit etwas längerer Zeit das Problem das mein Laptop und mein Desktop PC per LAN nur sehr sehr langsam im Internet unterwegs sind. Über WLAN leuft jedoch alles tadellos! Dies stört mich sehr, da mein Router ca. 20 cm von meinem PC entfernt steht und ich jetzt den WLAN Stick von meinem Bruder benutzen muss... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie weiterhelfen hab schon eine Menge probiert aber nichts ist passiert. 

Was ich jedoch noch anmerkern möchte ist, dass ich heute meinen alten PC aus dem Keller geholt habe um ihn als Druck- und Fileserver zu benutzen. Auf diesem PC lief das Internet per LAN auch tadellos auf dem lief jedoch XP und jetzt Ubuntu. Auf dem Laptop und dem Desktop PC läuft Win 7 64-bit.

greetz


----------



## knuffbiber (23. März 2010)

sehr subjektive und ungenaue Beschreibung 
Was für Firewalls benutzt du? Browser/Treiber/OS auf neusten Versionen? Viren/Malware Befall?
Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten schon mal gemessen? (LAN zu LAN im vergleich zu LAN zu WLAN)
Am besten mal mit statischen ip's und nem anderen Switch/Router/Hub mit ner ca. 1GB großen Datei ein wenig testen, und das Problem eingrenzen.

An deiner Bandbreite ändert sich nämlich garnichts, egal ob du dich per WLAN oder LAN zum Router verbindest.


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Also ich mach einfach mal eine Aufstellung:

Desktop PC:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Browser: Firefox, IE
Antivirus: -kein-
Firewall: Windows und Router

Laptop:
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Browser: Firefox, IE
Antivirus: Avira
Firewall: Windows und Router

Alter PC(bald homeserver):
OS: Ubuntu, zeitweise Windows XP
Browser: Firefox, IE
Antivirus: -kein-
Firewall: Windows und Router


Ich habe jeden PC mit dem selben LAN Kabel angeschlossen und getestet.

Desktop PC: Mit Kabel: Findet das Internet, beim versuch "Google" zu öffnen lädt er Minutenlang und bricht am ende ab.
Mit WLAN-Stick: Findet das Internet und hat volle Geschwindigkeit.

Laptop: dito

Alter PC: Mit Kabel: Findet das Internet und hat volle Geschwindigkeit.

Den Rest muss ich noch erstmal irgendwie testen.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

Hi TrainM,
hast du mal versucht, über LAN zB von deinem Laptop auf deinen Desktop-Computer zuzugreifen und da mal ne Datei zu kopieren?


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Also ich habe mal meinen Laptop mit dem Desktop-PC verbunden ganz ohne Router also ganz direkt. Ich musste da erst irgendwie Ordner freigeben oder so am hat dann geklappt. Die Datei war ca. 900 mb groß und wurde laut Windows mit 11-12 mb/s kopiert. Ich weiß nicht ob das schnell genug ist?!


----------



## DrSin (23. März 2010)

TrainM schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal meinen Laptop mit dem Desktop-PC verbunden ganz ohne Router also ganz direkt. Ich musste da erst irgendwie Ordner freigeben oder so am hat dann geklappt. Die Datei war ca. 900 mb groß und wurde laut Windows mit 11-12 mb/s kopiert. Ich weiß nicht ob das schnell genug ist?!




Das entspricht ca. 100mbit, ist also alles ok


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Dann muss es theoretisch mit dem Router zu tun haben oder? Aber mit dem alten PC funktioniert ja alles super! Kann es sein das der Router was gegen Windows 7 hat?


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

Bei einigen Routern kann man gewisse MAC-Adressen von Computern freigeben oder verbieten, vielleicht ist das bei dir so? Ich weiß leider nicht, wie das bei deinem Router ist, aber du kannst ja mal danach suchen und ggf. ausschalten


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Da ich mich da nicht so wirklich auskenne habe ich im Eifer des Gefechts den Router mit dem kleinen Knopf resettet. Danach muss ich ja per Browser im Router meine Daten von "Arcor" angeben, wollte dies auch tun aber tja wie davor ist er nicht mal bis zum Router bekommen. Er hat zwar das Netzwerk entdeckt aber im Browser ist er nicht durchgekommen.
Ich hab es dann mit dem alten PC wo Ubnutu drauf ist probiert und da hat es gleich sofort geklappt. Verbindung gefunden, im Browser "192.168.1.1" angesteuert und meine Daten angegeben. Und nun wo alles soweit fertig ist, ist es genau so wie davor. Hat sich also nichts verändet. Na toll =(


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

Versuch doch mal, mit ner Live-CD zB von Ubuntu deinen normalen PC zu booten und schau dann, ob du von da aus dann über LAN ins Internet respektive in den Router kommst


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Ich habe es gerade mit einer Ubuntu Live-CD probiert, musste aber leider dabei feststellen das sich nichts geändert hat. Es ist immernoch so wie unter Windows 7.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

es schließt aber immerhin schonmal windows selber als ursache aus.
kommt nun die frage warum der eine rechner geht und die anderen beiden nicht.
hast du mal versucht, am router einfach die kabel zu vertauschen?
also das kabel was in port 3 ist in port 1 rein oder sowas?


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Das kann ich eigentlich auch ausschließen, weil ich bei jedem versuch das Kabel immer in einen anderen Port gesteckt habe..


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (23. März 2010)

hmmm so langsam bin ich mit meinem latein am ende...
Die von mir erwähnt MAC-Filtertabelle (einige Posts vorher hatte ich mal danach gefragt) hast du auch nicht gefunden? Um welchen Router handelt es sich denn bei dir?


----------



## TrainM (23. März 2010)

Einen MAC-Filter gibt es nur unter WLAN, dieser ist deaktiviert und mit WLAN hab ich ja auch keine Probleme.

Mein Router "Arcor-DSL WLAN-Modem 200" bzw. "Zyxel P660HW-T7"


----------



## TrainM (26. März 2010)

Gut ich habe die Lösung. Es lag am Router. Habe nun mit einer Fritz!Box probiert und alles funktionierte. Danke nochmal.


----------

